# The Bowl of Souls Series 1.5: Hilt's Pride. Adventure Fantasy .99!!



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Hilts-Pride-Souls-Novella-ebook/dp/B00ANZK75K/ref=la_B0083U46CM_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1355593317&sr=1-4

Sir Hilt is forced to delay an urgent mission when he sees a lone woman climbing a dangerous mountain. She refuses his help but when Hilt discovers that the prophet was the one that told her to climb to the mountain's peak, Hilt realizes that it is his duty to accompany her.

What dangers lie in their way? What reasons did the prophet have for bringing them together? Will all their plans be derailed by Hilt's Pride?

Hilt's Pride is a 37,000 word novella.

The events in Hilt's Pride take place just after Hilt leaves Justan at the Training School part way through Bowl of Souls: Book One. This is a stand alone story and can be read apart from or along with the rest of the series. This story contains no spoilers to the rest of the series, but contains a lot of information that enhances the backgrounds of several characters including revealing previously untold information about Jhonate's past and the history of her people.

The Bowl of Souls series:
Book One: Eye of the Moonrat
Hilt's Pride
Book Two: Messenger of the Dark Prophet
Book Three: Hunt of the Bandham


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Trevor --------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you. That is good information to know


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Also Book one, Eye of the Moonrat is free until Dec 26


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I have updated the lettering on the cover to better match the new cover for book one of the series that I just had made by Renu Sharma:










Hilt's Pride is 1.99. Eye of the Moonrat has been reduced to .99!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Hilt's Pride has been reduced to .99! Get it while it's hot!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Excerpt from a recent review:
"A terrific short supplementary tale to "The Bowl of Souls" series, featuring some great writing and superb story-telling skills.
As it is... 5 Stars."


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The new book is just a few short months away!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Edgewriter said:


> The new book is just a few short months away!


How does April sound to you?


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Coming to Nook and Smashwords March 16


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The book is on Nook Smashwords and Kobo now. Book four hits mid April!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book four is here! Check it out!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Also Check out the fantastic interactive map on my website. trevorhcooley.com


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Give book one a try as well. It is also only .99!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

On amazon 27 reviews with an average 4.9 star rating


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Goodreads 32 ratings 4.06 average!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Join us!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The series is highly rated on Goodreads just so ya know.

4.24 of 5 stars 4.24 avg rating — 497 ratings


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Characters introduced in this novella go on to do great things in the series Finale.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Big news coming soon!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm trying for late September release of book five


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book five next week!

By the way Hilt's Pride has a 4.8 star average rating on Amazon and a 4.11 average rating on Goodreads. Give it a shot!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book five is out! Get it!!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

4.8 star average rating!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Give it a shot. See what the series is like.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Check out one of the hottest new series in Fantasy!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Pick it up! A great way to get into the series and bet ready for the release of Tarah Woodblade in march!


----------

